# FEI 2015 rule changes on bits in eventing dressage



## vineyridge (30 December 2014)

Has there been a thread here on this?  Over in the US quite a few Coth members are exercised about the outlawing of bauchers and nathes and other bits for eventing dressage. Fixed bits are now illegal, and O rings required, or so it seems.  It was a complete shock.
http://d2ig246cioy4di.cloudfront.ne...Eventing Rules 19 Dec 2014 with markup__0.pdf

 If y'all have discussed it, I'd appreciate a link to the discussion.


----------



## only_me (30 December 2014)

I thought it was just hanging cheeks and myler style mouthpieces not allowed anymore. 
The diagrams show sided snaffles still allowed as well as fulmers? 

It looks like 0 rings can still be loose and fixed, going by the diagrams of what is allowed?


----------



## almostthere (30 December 2014)

Don't think it has been discussed yet...I am still in shock. I have a horse that will ONLY go in straight bar softest nathe and better people than me have tried to convince her otherwise. If BE adopt these rules for National comps that may well be the end of her BE career. Just don't understand the reasoning...


----------



## almostthere (30 December 2014)

only_me said:



			I thought it was just hanging cheeks and myler style mouthpieces not allowed anymore. 
The diagrams show sided snaffles still allowed as well as fulmers? 

It looks like 0 rings can still be loose and fixed, going by the diagrams of what is allowed?
		
Click to expand...

seems to require a jointed snaffle though?


----------



## Swirlymurphy (30 December 2014)

I'm waiting to see what BE decide to do


----------



## ahml100 (30 December 2014)

I do not understand though why the sudden ban? I hope nothing comes out of it as my horse does go so much better without the nutcracker action.  Will be interesting to see where BE goes with it.


----------



## Cheiro1 (30 December 2014)

I don't event, but it seems ridiculous to dis-allow snaffles which are allowed at BD competitions? Surely BD is what they should be aiming to follow?!


----------



## vineyridge (30 December 2014)

Perhaps I'm reading the changes wrong, but it looks to me as if full cheeks with keepers are illegal.  I read the rule to say that jointed snaffles are required and that the joints must be metal.  That would ban many of the plastic bits with parts.  

I just don't understand who did this and why.


----------



## only_me (30 December 2014)

Hmm maybe that's what they mean by should not be attached to bridle, so no fulmers then?

Means normal sided/full cheek snaffles are still allowed though


----------



## popsdosh (30 December 2014)

BE I am sure will follow on this as it will cause to much confusion if they dont!


----------



## ArcticFox (30 December 2014)

which bit is the new number 7 on the snaffle bit list?

I have a myler in my horse so may as well think about changing it.  

I need a bit with a eggbut type join (not a loose ring) and ideally independent movement, or at least a french link (although a barrel rather than french link would be better) the kinder the better basically!

anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## shortstuff99 (30 December 2014)

What I don't get is that they are saying they are changing their rules to match strongly with dressage. So why are hanging cheeks banned and why are grackles still allowed? Also for ponies why are double reins with a Pelham now banned? Rounding only? Crackers! ArcticFox have you thought about KK ultra bits or the NS Demi anky?


----------



## only_me (30 December 2014)

Dressage Ireland allow grackles in dressage, not sure about other countries. AF you could try looking at bombers bits? They might have something to suit 

http://www.bombers.co.za/dressage/bits/eggbutt/product/3112-eggbutt-lock-up.html

http://www.bombers.co.za/dressage/bits/eggbutt/product/3070-eggbutt-barrel-20.html 

http://www.bombers.co.za/dressage/bits/eggbutt/product/3091-eggbutt-barrel-30.html


----------



## vineyridge (30 December 2014)

I t appears that dressage bridles and reins must be all leather now.  No rubber or web reins allowed.  

Where did all this idiocy come from?  I do know that FEI rules have been changed because their constituencies raised cain.  What vices are these changes supposed prevent?  They just look like some picky bureaucratic bullhockey, making changes just because they can.

I have a horse with a broken tooth root at the bit seat which vets have told me to leave alone because it's where it is.  He gets extremely upset about moving bits in his mouth, and he's already ulcer prone.  If the NFs adopt these new bit rules, his eventing career is gone along with a great deal of his value.  He goes well in bauchers and other "fixed" bits because of their stability.


----------



## Dusty85 (30 December 2014)

Apparently only long boots are allowed, no chaps and boots! I hate long boots!


----------



## meardsall_millie (30 December 2014)

vineyridge said:



			I t appears that dressage bridles and reins must be all leather now.  No rubber or web reins allowed.
		
Click to expand...

Where is this amendment please?  I see no changes in the 2015 eventing rules relating to reins?


----------



## Dusty85 (30 December 2014)

And am I reading it correctly that boots and bandages are now allowed in the dressage?


----------



## meardsall_millie (30 December 2014)

Dusty85 said:



			And am I reading it correctly that boots and bandages are now allowed in the dressage?
		
Click to expand...

No!!!!!

The changes clarify that a competitor will no longer be eliminated for wearing boots or bandages.  A 2 point penalty from each judge will apply.


----------



## oldvic (30 December 2014)

The bridle has always had to be leather but this does not include the reins. Bit no. 7 is a rotary bit. There are several contradictions that need addressing when the office reopens next week!!


----------



## Sauchentree_lady (30 December 2014)

Another who is concerned about the banning of straight bars in all phases of FEI events. Anyone know when the new BE rule book is released to know if they have a similar ruling for 2015?
Fingers crossed FEI revert back to allowing them from 2016 onwards and BE just ignore the fact it's happened!


----------



## oldvic (30 December 2014)

Straight bits are allowed for the jumping phases, the new rules are just for dressage.


----------



## Sauchentree_lady (30 December 2014)

Thanks for that. My mistake, still doesn't help me much!
I can't find anything in the new rules about reins having to be made of leather I.e. Rubber or webbing reins not allowed now. Can anyone clarify?


----------



## meardsall_millie (30 December 2014)

There are no changes relating to reins.  Rubber or webbing will still be fine.


----------



## Ella19 (30 December 2014)

Well unaffiliated it is for me then if they bring that in. My mare will only tollerate a straight bar she physically can't stand any action on the tongue.


----------



## almostthere (31 December 2014)

Sauchentree_lady said:



			Another who is concerned about the banning of straight bars in all phases of FEI events. Anyone know when the new BE rule book is released to know if they have a similar ruling for 2015?
Fingers crossed FEI revert back to allowing them from 2016 onwards and BE just ignore the fact it's happened!
		
Click to expand...

I have asked the question on the BE website but they don't open again until Friday. It's madness


----------



## almostthere (31 December 2014)

Ella19 said:



			Well unaffiliated it is for me then if they bring that in. My mare will only tollerate a straight bar she physically can't stand any action on the tongue.
		
Click to expand...

me too


----------



## meardsall_millie (31 December 2014)

Please remember this only relates to FEI competitions at the moment (so 1*, 2*, 3* and 4*).  There's nothing to indicate that BE will follow suit, and many of the BE rules are different to FEI.

Don't panic yet!


----------



## almostthere (31 December 2014)

meardsall_millie said:



			Please remember this only relates to FEI competitions at the moment (so 1*, 2*, 3* and 4*).  There's nothing to indicate that BE will follow suit, and many of the BE rules are different to FEI.

Don't panic yet!
		
Click to expand...

yes - I am keeping everything crossed MM. Thought it was worthwhile letting BE know that there is a potential loss of revenue coming their way though if they do adopt. I know just a tiny drop in the ocean but nothing to lose by letting them know that this may well have a bigger effect esp as I can't see any welfare reason for the change....


----------



## catkin (31 December 2014)

meardsall_millie said:



			Please remember this only relates to FEI competitions at the moment (so 1*, 2*, 3* and 4*).  There's nothing to indicate that BE will follow suit, and many of the BE rules are different to FEI.

Don't panic yet!
		
Click to expand...

Sadly, like everything else, the rules will filter down to other societies.
It doesn't affect me personally because I no longer compete affiliate, but I'm struggling to see the logic behind banning mullen mouth snaffles - a kind bit which has been used successfully for centuries. 
I think there is actually both a potential horse welfare and a rider safety issue here - horses do not have the same mouth conformation (an analogy could be - would we ask all the riders to only compete in size 9 boots regardless of their build, no, I didn't think so)
As for the pony rule of not allowing double reins on a pelham - come on FEI, do you not know how the bit is designed?


----------



## LEC (31 December 2014)

Those of you who say it won't effect you at unaff if changes are bought in BE are mistaken as PC & RC usually follow suit and most unaff is run by them. Pretty much most unaff then if not pc or RC says to follow the rules of BE.


----------



## Walrus (31 December 2014)

Do they provide any reasoning behind the changes, bizarre that Mullen mouths are not allowed, it would be good to understand the rationale?


----------



## photo_jo (31 December 2014)

They are also banning the wearing of boots and chaps (certainly if you are a civilian) but depending on dress code code you could wear them as part of uniform:confused3:


----------



## almostthere (31 December 2014)

Walrus said:



			Do they provide any reasoning behind the changes, bizarre that Mullen mouths are not allowed, it would be good to understand the rationale?
		
Click to expand...

No reasons given (or at least that I can see) which makes it all the more bizarre


----------



## Goldenstar (31 December 2014)

almostthere said:



			No reasons given (or at least that I can see) which makes it all the more bizarre 

Click to expand...

That sums it up , bizarre .


----------



## noname (31 December 2014)

I'm gutted that hanging cheeks are gone, great bits. 

Think they should focus on more blatant welfare issues like a horrendously over tightened noseband at WEG. Don't know how the picture I saw on FB got passed an FEI steward at WEG (cannot post as its a pro photo), to be honest I didn't know you could get a noseband that tight. Talk about unnecessary force. 

I do have to wonder why people make up new rules when they cannot enforce the current ones fairly.


----------



## MagicMelon (1 January 2015)

only_me said:



			I thought it was just hanging cheeks and myler style mouthpieces not allowed anymore
		
Click to expand...

You're kidding?  I have only ever used a hanging cheek french link and a dressage-legal Myler (the basic one with a roller in the centre and no hooks).  So I'm now not allowed either?!  I don't have any other bits so what am I allowed to use?  A regular French link?


----------



## almostthere (1 January 2015)

MagicMelon said:



			You're kidding?  I have only ever used a hanging cheek french link and a dressage-legal Myler (the basic one with a roller in the centre and no hooks).  So I'm now not allowed either?!  I don't have any other bits so what am I allowed to use?  A regular French link?
		
Click to expand...

This is the link..marked up version is the easiest to read....

http://www.fei.org/fei/regulations/eventing


----------



## vineyridge (2 January 2015)

For another bizarre rule, take a look at 544.1.1 which makes no sense at all.

Daisy Berkeley is the new athlete representative on the Eventing Committee.  If anyone knows her, perhaps she might be able to explain why the bit rules were changed.


----------



## popsdosh (2 January 2015)

vineyridge said:



			For another bizarre rule, take a look at 544.1.1 which makes no sense at all.

Daisy Berkeley is the new athlete representative on the Eventing Committee.  If anyone knows her, perhaps she might be able to explain why the bit rules were changed.
		
Click to expand...

Of course it makes sense they had originally said they were going to use the half mark system ala Dressage  but changed there mind later . I have a suspicion why !


----------



## Sauchentree_lady (2 January 2015)

vineyridge said:



			For another bizarre rule, take a look at 544.1.1 which makes no sense at all.
		
Click to expand...

Wow, thanks for pointing that out, very confusing. 

"Judges will award good marks from zero to ten (10) including half marks for each numbered movement and for each of the collective marks. Only whole marks to be used for Dressage Test of Eventing."

I assume that means for individual movements and collectives half marks will be used but the overall score will be rounded to a whole number. Anyone interpret it differently?


----------



## ester (2 January 2015)

539.2.3 - how come any form of boots/bandages has been removed?


----------



## Blythwind (2 January 2015)

Has anyone got an update on BE's position yet?


----------



## Sauchentree_lady (2 January 2015)

Blythwind said:



			Has anyone got an update on BE's position yet?
		
Click to expand...

They haven't responded to queries on their forum yet. They've been asked directly about the bit changes and when their rule book for 2015 is being released. Just need to wait patiently I guess... My gut feeling is this year it won't change for BE but 2016 it might- fingers crossed!


----------



## popsdosh (2 January 2015)

Sauchentree_lady said:



			Wow, thanks for pointing that out, very confusing. 

"Judges will award good marks from zero to ten (10) including half marks for each numbered movement and for each of the collective marks. Only whole marks to be used for Dressage Test of Eventing."

I assume that means for individual movements and collectives half marks will be used but the overall score will be rounded to a whole number. Anyone interpret it differently?
		
Click to expand...

I think you have missed out the bit underneath in the mark up version which implies half marks are not being used . The statement from the 1st jan 2015 half marks will be used has a line through it. That implies to me with that and the quote above of yours that marking will stay as it is. The full stop in your quote is the one that makes that clear to me.
Logic says rule changes will be this year as the rule book I believe was held back due to these changes only being ratified in December by FEI they were expected


----------



## popsdosh (2 January 2015)

ester said:



			539.2.3 - how come any form of boots/bandages has been removed?
		
Click to expand...

Because they are still not allowed ,however you will not be eliminated as you were in the past ! The new sanction is two penalty marks.


----------



## ester (2 January 2015)

Ah thanks!


----------



## Sauchentree_lady (2 January 2015)

popsdosh said:



			I think you have missed out the bit underneath in the mark up version which implies half marks are not being used . The statement from the 1st jan 2015 half marks will be used has a line through it. That implies to me with that and the quote above of yours that marking will stay as it is. The full stop in your quote is the one that makes that clear to me.
		
Click to expand...

You could be right Popsdosh but I still think it means that half marks will be used. To me it looks like the scored out part was superseded by the new text in red in the marked up version (probably because of the poor grammar in the scored out part - bad translation perhaps?). But who knows!
 It is very badly written, in my mind rules should be clear and not left as open to interpretation as this. 

Still keeping my fingers crossed for The 2015 BE rule book!


----------



## oldvic (2 January 2015)

Half marks are going to be used. There is going to be a senior judges seminar at the end of January so hopefully all these queries will be sorted then if not before.


----------



## ahml100 (2 January 2015)

BE have now replied to the thread and no bit changes are being made so straight bars are still allowed!


----------



## dph0ghc (5 January 2015)

A friend in Germany says that the new FEI rules look almost exactly the same now as the German national eventing dressage rules. It looks like they have simply lifted them from there and imported them into the FEI book! Why not go for rules from the UK or USA etc.? Why are the German rules so special?


----------



## Scruffy's rider (5 January 2015)

i noticed that, also the German rules also seem to take their photos and diagrams from Sprenger bits!  useful for them i guess if these are the ones which are being used as the benchmark but not so good if you're wanting to use other brands!


----------



## dph0ghc (5 January 2015)

Well spotted, I just posted on that elsewhere! Have the FEI taken some rather limited and biased advice?????!!!!!


----------



## ester (5 January 2015)

Odd that the germans allow mullen mouth snaffles for jumping but not dressage!?


----------



## dph0ghc (5 January 2015)

What is a Coth member? Thanks.



vineyridge said:



			Has there been a thread here on this?  Over in the US quite a few Coth members are exercised about the outlawing of bauchers and nathes and other bits for eventing dressage. Fixed bits are now illegal, and O rings required, or so it seems.  It was a complete shock.
http://d2ig246cioy4di.cloudfront.ne...Eventing Rules 19 Dec 2014 with markup__0.pdf

 If y'all have discussed it, I'd appreciate a link to the discussion.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## ester (5 January 2015)

'chronicle of the horse' another forum- mostly US


----------



## Sauchentree_lady (8 January 2015)

So... Apparently the FEI  have changed their minds and straight bars and hanging cheeks are now allowed in eventing dressage. Phew!
A "bit" confusing how and why this all came about but I'm sure there's going to be more than a few happy people following this thread 

https://www.fei.org/fei/regulations/eventing


----------



## rara007 (8 January 2015)

How odd!


----------



## ahml100 (8 January 2015)

Sauchentree_lady said:



			So... Apparently the FEI  have changed their minds and straight bars and hanging cheeks are now allowed in eventing dressage. Phew!
A "bit" confusing how and why this all came about but I'm sure there's going to be more than a few happy people following this thread 

https://www.fei.org/fei/regulations/eventing

Click to expand...

Wow! that is a big change, though what is a wavy plastic bit? is that a mullen mouth?


----------



## ester (8 January 2015)

ahml100 said:



			Wow! that is a big change, though what is a wavy plastic bit? is that a mullen mouth?
		
Click to expand...

happy mouth type like so I think 

http://www.throstlenestsaddlery.co....t-loose-ring?gclid=CK2fvdekhcMCFSbnwgodfAwA8g


----------



## ahml100 (8 January 2015)

ester said:



			happy mouth type like so I think 

http://www.throstlenestsaddlery.co....t-loose-ring?gclid=CK2fvdekhcMCFSbnwgodfAwA8g

Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## Tnavas (10 January 2015)

vineyridge said:



			Perhaps I'm reading the changes wrong, but it looks to me as if full cheeks with keepers are illegal.  I read the rule to say that jointed snaffles are required and that the joints must be metal.  That would ban many of the plastic bits with parts.  

I just don't understand who did this and why.
		
Click to expand...

No the Fulmer is still allowed - if you go to the marked up copy of the rules you will see the cross is only on the Baucher - why I cannot understand as a Baucher is a  lovely bit.

Also cannot understand the decision re the bit has to have a joint! The curb doesn't have a joint! 

I'd like to see a Cambridge mouthed snaffle allowed so that those that don't like tongue pressure can be comfortable.

The rules are for FEI competitions though so may not work their way down to country level.


----------



## Sauchentree_lady (10 January 2015)

Tnavas said:



			Also cannot understand the decision re the bit has to have a joint! The curb doesn't have a joint!.
		
Click to expand...

The FEI have amended their rules again (as of 8th jan) and so a jointed bit is no longer compulsory i.e. Straight bars and Mullen mouths are allowed...


----------



## popsdosh (10 January 2015)

They have also clarified the position re. Dressage half marks . Also there is now no compulsion to wear a medical armband. 

Athletes with medical conditions that may be relevant in the case of a medical emergency
have the responsibility, at every Event when riding, of wearing a system provider able to
communicate information at least in English. Alternatively (and at the minimum) a
medical armband of good quality can be used. Athletes who chose to wear an armband
should download and fill the form available for this purpose on the FEI&#8217;s website


----------



## Tnavas (10 January 2015)

Sauchentree_lady said:



			The FEI have amended their rules again (as of 8th jan) and so a jointed bit is no longer compulsory i.e. Straight bars and Mullen mouths are allowed...
		
Click to expand...

Thanks that's great to know


----------



## ahml100 (10 January 2015)

Sauchentree_lady said:



			The FEI have amended their rules again (as of 8th jan) and so a jointed bit is no longer compulsory i.e. Straight bars and Mullen mouths are allowed...
		
Click to expand...

 However, it says that wavy plastic bits are banned...is that the Mullen mouth?


----------



## Sauchentree_lady (10 January 2015)

ahml100 said:



			However, it says that wavy plastic bits are banned...is that the Mullen mouth?
		
Click to expand...

Happy mouth would be my guess? Poor choice of words though, maybe they're called different things in different countries so they had to go by a description?


----------

